# Bad Peterstaler Bergrennen am 3. Oktober



## Rune Roxx (19. September 2004)

Olé!

Am 3. Oktober findet in Bad Peterstal wieder das 10km/550hm Bergrennen statt. Das Rennen ist mir als sehr familiäre Veranstaltung in Erinnerung und ich mag dort meinen eher verkorksten Radsommer zu einem versöhnlichen Ende führen ("erste Seite der Ergebnisliste"). Hat jemand von euch vor mitzufahren?

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

wohl eher net. schreib am 7. Okt ne wirklich doofe Klausur (Echtzeitsysteme) und bin da noch gewaltig im Lernrückstand. Da kann ich mir den Tag Ausfall net noch leisten - geh doch schließlich in paar tagen jetzt erstmal in Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (20. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mir den Tag Ausfall net noch leisten



Du sollst auch nicht den ganzen Tag gegen die 10km kämpfen...

Viel Spaß im Urlaub! Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## nkwd (20. September 2004)

> Du sollst auch nicht den ganzen Tag gegen die 10km kämpfen...


naja, nen ganzen Tag für die 10km wär schon zuviel, aber siehs mal so: Vorrbereitung (Rad zerlegen, einladen usw), Anfahrt (is von mir aus schon ein gutes Stück), ausladen, ausreichend warmfahren, Rennen, zum Start zurückfahren, einladen, Heimfahrt, daheim alles ausladen ... der Tag is vorbei, erst recht weil man nach so nem Rennen doch schon ordentlich geschlaucht ist. Sinnvoll Lernen wär an dem Tag dann jedenfalls nimmer drin.




> Viel Spaß im Urlaub! Wo geht's denn hin?


Danke! Im Urlaub gehts net soo weit weg, aber es is ein unbedingtes Muß: Paris! 
Nachdem ich sowohl in London als auch in Berlin schon 2x war, fehlen jetzt noch erstmal Paris und Rom.

Du gehst ja auch schon bald wieder in "Urlaub" ins Trend-Land Australien. 2 Freundinnen von mir fliegen heut auch fürn Jahr hin (genauergesagt eine nach Neuseeland, die andere nach Australien). Rückweg machen sie dann über Bali (heißer Tipp, dieser "Umweg" kostet nur ca 100  mehr als der direkte Heimflug) und da dann nochmal Urlaub, weil sie in Australien erstmal 1-2 Praktikas machen wollen und dann so Gelegenheitsjobs. Wie sieht deine Planung für drüben aus? Cook hat mir erzählt, daß du wahrsch. dein Rad mitnimmst oder eins dort kaufst - also werden die 10k doch voll? (Ich bin grad bei ca 4600km, aber Nov beginnt für mich schon die neue Saison. Also werdens wohl net viel mehr als 5k) Wie lang bleibst eigentlich fern? Daß du mir ja wieder rechtzeitig fürs nächste IBC RR (MTB?) Treffen da bist! Das findet nämlich April / Mai 05 bei mir statt.


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. September 2004)

Ok, jetzt wird das der "Auslandsthread".

Der Tipp mit Bali ist super - das schau ich mir an. Von wegen "Bali - Bombenstimmung" und so...

Ich gehe jetzt Samstag erstmal nach Riva del Garda, Italien. Mal sehen, ob man auch mit vierwöchiger Radpause seine erste Runde auf den Tremalzo fahren kann (sind ja nur 2700hm). Das Rad nehme ich aber nur als "Alibi" mit. Vordergründig mag ich einfach ein paar Tage am See ausspannen, nachdem letzte Woche auf Teneriffa ja nicht nur "Urlaub" war. Es ist unsere Studium-Abschlussfahrt.

In Australien mache ich dann keinen "Urlaub". Ich lasse mir gerade von einer Sprachschule ein Praktikum vermitteln und trainiere auch ein bisschen meine Sprachkenntnisse. Das ist auch so der grobe Rahmen, der bisher abgesteckt ist. Alles andere sehe ich dann dort.

Mein Rad nehme ich nicht mit; das Transportproblem ist mir zu groß. Ich beschränke mich auf Schuhe, Polar und Pedale. Werde mir dort einfach eins kaufen (es muss nicht immer XTR sein...). Hab mich ja auch eben von meinem Sugar One getrennt.

Pünktlich zum nächsten RR-Treffen bin ich auf jeden Fall zurück: Den nächsten Flug zu meiner Freundin nach Teneriffa habe ich bereits Ende März gebucht


----------



## mtbiker1978 (20. September 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Olé!
> 
> Am 3. Oktober findet in Bad Peterstal wieder das 10km/550hm Bergrennen statt. Das Rennen ist mir als sehr familiäre Veranstaltung in Erinnerung und ich mag dort meinen eher verkorksten Radsommer zu einem versöhnlichen Ende führen ("erste Seite der Ergebnisliste"). Hat jemand von euch vor mitzufahren?
> 
> ...




...wenn mich die leichte Erkältung, die mir im Anflug zu sein scheint, bis dahin nicht vollends lahmgelegt hat  : ich bin debii  . Die Ausschreibung liegt schon auf meinem Schreibtisch...
Bist du´s schon mal gefahren? Ich denke mit Wehmut an mein "erstes Mal" zurück... muss so... ungefähr..*nostalgisch werd* neunzehnhundertfünfundneunzig gewesen sein...hach ja... schweinekalt war´s damals... und nass! wir mussten durch reißende bäche, kniehohen schlamm und... über zerborstene baumstämme, soooo dick waren die...   
neee, ernsthaft: wer treten kann, ist dort genau richtig!  

grüße,

daniel


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. September 2004)

Ich bin bisher ein Mal mitgefahren. Damals lag meine Jahresleistung allerdings noch bei ca. 4.000 km - das hat sich ja mittlerweile "ein bisschen" gesteigert. 

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass ich es dieses Jahr schaffen werde, meine Zeit zu unterbieten... bin seit vier Wochen abstinent vom Radeln.

Was soll's - am Start bin ich


----------



## Schafschützer (21. September 2004)

Also 550 HM bei 10 KM Streckenlänge. Da fahrn die doch bestimmt mit einem Affenzahn durch die Gegend. So von wegen: "Neee, ich hab das kleine Kettenblatt daheim gelassen, das brauch ich hier doch eh nicht." 

Naja, ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich meine renntechnische Jungfräulichkeit so einer Veranstaltung darbieten soll.

MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. September 2004)

nachdem das hier ja jetzt der auslandsfred geworden is, sende ich euch mal viele gruesse aus kuala lumpur / malaysia!
bali is wohl echt hammer, aber malaysia hat auch einiges zu bieten (wem es in indonesien zu heikel is). werde wohl im januar fuer ne woche nach bali jetten, dank air-asia isses fuer 70euro hin und zurueck moeglich, teilweise auch darunter  

gruss joerg


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. September 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem das hier ja jetzt der auslandsfred geworden is, sende ich euch mal viele gruesse aus kuala lumpur / malaysia!
> bali is wohl echt hammer, aber malaysia hat auch einiges zu bieten (wem es in indonesien zu heikel is). werde wohl im januar fuer ne woche nach bali jetten, dank air-asia isses fuer 70euro hin und zurueck moeglich, teilweise auch darunter
> 
> gruss joerg





pffffff...kann man da biken? *gg*


----------



## Schafschützer (21. September 2004)

Natürlich kann man da nicht biken. Aber auf dem Bild von Trailraider kann man ja die beeindruckende Flotte von Tretbooten bestaunen.


MfG

Schafschützer


PS  Kann mir bitte jemand einen Link zu dem Rennen in Peterstal verraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. September 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> PS  Kann mir bitte jemand einen Link zu dem Rennen in Peterstal verraten?




außer dem hier:

http://www.sv-schwarzwald.de/

hab ich nix passendes gefunden    die ausschreibungen liegen in guter, alter printform  bei den radhändlern in der umgebung aus...

happy trails!

daniel


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. September 2004)

ohhhh, haette ich mich doch bloss nicht mit cclern angelegt  

wuensch euch nen schoenen herbst in deutschland


----------



## crossie (22. September 2004)

wasn dat überhaupt? RR? XC?

wenns XC ist überleg ichs mir noch... 

cheers
crossie

yeaaah, mitm DHbike natürlich. ich wollt ja zuerst nen uphillrace mitfahrn, aber wenn sich das grad anbietet....


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. September 2004)

Crossie... das IST ein Uphill-Rennen

Wobei 10km und 550hm wahrscheinlich auch mit nem DH'ler machbar sind. Nur so ein kniffliger 18%-Anstieg gegen Ende hat's in sich...


----------



## crossie (22. September 2004)

yippiee. also gut ich bin dabei wenn nix dazwischenkommt  wo muss man sich da anmelden!?





muh. mit fullface und proteks...

hoffentlich darf ich da laut arzt schonwieder fahren 

cheers


----------



## Schafschützer (22. September 2004)

Also ich habe mich vorhin per Fax angemeldet. Kriege ich eine Teilnahmebestätigung? Da die Teilnehmerzahl auf 180 Leute begrenzt ist, wüßte ich eben gerne, ob ich dabei bin, bevor ich die 10  überweise.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (23. September 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> yippiee. also gut ich bin dabei wenn nix dazwischenkommt  wo muss man sich da anmelden!?



Anmeldungen liegen in allen Radgeschäften in der Gegend aus. Gibt's leider nur als Printversion.

Ich bin definitiv dabei, komme aber mit 1-2%o Restalkohol zum Start... muss ganz dringend Samstagabend auf ne Party. Man sieht sich dann also eher am Pilsstand als in ner Fluchtgruppe


----------



## Schafschützer (23. September 2004)

Trommelwirbel an* Ein neuer Stern am CC-Himmel geht auf! *Trommelwirbel aus

*Ich bin angemeldet!*

Dieses Rennen bedeutet den verheißungsvollen Beginn und den krönenden Abschluß meiner Rennsaison 2004.

Ein paar kleine Frage hätte ich da aber noch:

- Woher bekomme ich eine goldene SRAM-Kette?
- Wer gießt mir das Stahlbeton-Fundament für den Pokal?
- Wie zähle ich die roten Blutkörperchen meiner durchtrainierten Freunde?
- Wer tröstet die anderen Teilnehmer?
- Schaffe ich die 10 km in einer Stunde?
- Darf meine Mama mitkommen?


MfG

Schafschützer


PS   Nein, ich bin nicht nervös.


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. September 2004)

Irgendwie hätte ich ja Lust auf Teamwertung... falls man das nachmelden kann - wer ist dabei?

Dachte an irgendwas Richtung "Team Restalkohol", "Everyday [email protected]" oder so...


Das letzte Mal, als ich mit nem Freund zusammen ein Team gegründet habe, haben wir wohl etwas undeutlich geschrieben: Statt der "Zwei WiWis aus Kappel" waren wir dann die "Willis aus Kappel"...


----------



## Schafschützer (24. September 2004)

Teamwertung? Wenn ich 2000 km mehr an Jahresleistung hätte, gerne. Ausserdem bin ich ja schon AK1. Zu deinem Glück  .

Ich denke, wir sehen uns in einer Woche (oder erkenne ich die an der Alkoholfahne?).


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. September 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Teamwertung? Wenn ich 2000 km mehr an Jahresleistung hätte, gerne. Ausserdem bin ich ja schon AK1. Zu deinem Glück  .
> 
> Ich denke, wir sehen uns in einer Woche (oder erkenne ich die an der Alkoholfahne?).



Aaaalso... ich hab jetzt ca. 6500 Kilometer 2004. Das Problem ist: Vor einem guten Monat waren's... auch 6500. Morgen fahre ich an den Gardasee (nein, nicht zum Biken -> zum Diplom-Feiern), da wird das auch nicht besser. 

Du erkennst mich dann ganz einfach: Ich starte wie gewohnt ganz weit vorne im Feld, werde damit meine KA vollkommen überschätzen und nach 2km kotzend am Streckenrand stehen.

AK1 sind übrigens i. d. R. die Stärksten.


@Herr Croissant:
Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## mtbiker1978 (24. September 2004)

"teamwertung" - was heißt das nochmal genau? müssen alle teamteilnehmer innerhalb eines bestimmten zeitfensters ins ziel kommen und gilt nur die zeit des schwächsten? oder werden alle zeiten addiert? oder... wie läuft das? 
da ich der meinung bin, dass es zu mehrt immer mehr spaß macht als allein, wäre ich deinem vorschlag gar nicht sooo abgeneigt  - fragt sich bloß, ob ich wirklich eine große hilfe wäre (bis jetzt etwas mehr als 2000km, nur mtb...)


wie auch immer...

grüße aus dem süd- ins mittelbadische vom

mtbiker


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. September 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> 1."teamwertung" - was heißt das nochmal genau? werden alle zeiten addiert?
> 2. da ich der meinung bin, dass es zu mehrt immer mehr spaß macht als allein, wäre ich deinem vorschlag gar nicht sooo abgeneigt  - fragt sich bloß, ob ich wirklich eine große hilfe wäre (bis jetzt etwas mehr als 2000km, nur mtb...)



1. Ja, genau so.

2. Große Hilfe? Oh Mann... ich glaube, ich steh' mir selbst am meisten im Weg rum...


---------------------

Crosspost


----------



## lelebebbel (24. September 2004)

hmmm
also wenn... jemand aus karlsruhe mitmacht und mich mit dem auto mitnehmen könnte - und man sich jetzt noch anmelden kann, würd ich auch mitmachen. 
irgendwann is immer das erste rennen  und kraftausdauer überschätzen ist sowieso meine spezialität...


----------



## mtbiker1978 (28. September 2004)

na, wie sieht´s jetzt aus?    

happy trails & grüße,

mtbiker


----------



## Cook (29. September 2004)

Wenns Wetter gut ist, fahr ich mit dem Bike rüber und feuer auch an!!!
Aber ich find den Zettel nicht mehr: wo ist denn der Start genau und wo das Ziel? 
Mitfahren tu ich sicher nicht, weil Bergrennen voll auf die Pumpe gehen. Von wegen Renneinteilung o.ä.

Auf dem angehängten Bildle seht ihr genau die Ecke Peterstal (links unten im Vordergrund) den Rossbühl hoch (vorderer Bergrücken) bis knapp an die Zuflucht (rechts im Vordergrund). Aufgenommen am 18.9.04, das war noch ein Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (30. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns Wetter gut ist, fahr ich mit dem Bike rüber und feuer auch an!!!
> Aber ich find den Zettel nicht mehr: wo ist denn der Start genau und wo das Ziel?
> Mitfahren tu ich sicher nicht, weil Bergrennen voll auf die Pumpe gehen. Von wegen Renneinteilung o.ä.
> 
> Auf dem angehängten Bildle seht ihr genau die Ecke Peterstal (links unten im Vordergrund) den Rossbühl hoch (vorderer Bergrücken) bis knapp an die Zuflucht (rechts im Vordergrund). Aufgenommen am 18.9.04, das war noch ein Wetter!



Hey, das wäre ja eine super Sache! Ich hoffe nur, du musst dann nicht allzu lange auf uns warten... 

Der Start ist irgendwo in der Stadtmitte (Bahnhof oder Sporthalle oder irgend so was war da) und das Ziel am Breitenberg/Renchtalhütte. Die interessanten Kilometer sind sicher zum Schluss... wo's schon so richtig weh tut.

Dann hoffe ich, man sieht sich!


----------



## Cook (2. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das wäre ja eine super Sache! Ich hoffe nur, du musst dann nicht allzu lange auf uns warten...
> 
> Der Start ist irgendwo in der Stadtmitte (Bahnhof oder Sporthalle oder irgend so was war da) und das Ziel am Breitenberg/Renchtalhütte. Die interessanten Kilometer sind sicher zum Schluss... wo's schon so richtig weh tut.
> 
> Dann hoffe ich, man sieht sich!




Um wieviel Uhr ist der Start?


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Oktober 2004)

10:15.

Nachmelden kann man sich AFAIK bis 9:30...


----------



## Cook (2. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> 10:15.
> 
> Nachmelden kann man sich AFAIK bis 9:30...



senkselottbenschemin...ich fahr dann ausser Konkurrenz nebenher    
Bis morgen!


----------



## Rune Roxx (3. Oktober 2004)

Vermisstenliste:

- Cook!? Warst du da? Ich hab weder Plakate am Streckenrand, Graffiti auf der Straße noch Sprechchöre gehört oder gesehen!! (und im Ziel hab' ich dich auch gesucht aber nicht gefunden)

- Crossie. Pfffffffffff... Downhiller und Sport...

- Meine Form. Ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft, mit fast doppelt so vielen Kilometern wie 2002 anderthalb Minuten langsamer zu sein. Sahne. Kommt davon, wenn man Ende Juli schon 6500 hat und Anfang Oktober immer noch...

- Jemand, der cool genug gewesen wäre, während des Rennens Bilder zu machen. Beschissener habe ich sicher lange nicht ausgesehen. Gut, vielleicht in der letzten Nacht unserer Studiumsabschlussfahrt.


Spaß hat's gemacht. Irgendwie... irgendwie hab' ich mich aber auch geärgert mich nicht doch für die Samstagnacht entschieden zu haben. Na ja, letzten Endes war's ok. Ende der Rennsaison 2004... jetzt noch ein paar schöne herbstliche Touren in GER und dann ab in die Sonne  Falls ich 2005 arbeite (so richtig echt), häng' ich die Startnummer an den Nagel und kauf' mir was garantiert rennuntaugliches. Falls ich studiere, komme ich (nix da mit "fürchtet euch nicht") garantiert zurück...


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle!

Ich war auch wieder mal in Bad P. War ein Riesenspaß, 
auch wenn der Zielsprint echt weh getan hat.   
Hat sich aber gelohnt.   

Stimmungsmäßig steht Bad P. bei mir von allen Rennen an erster Stelle.
So locker sollten alle Organisatoren sein. Das Wetter hat vielleicht auch
mitgeholfen. Besser hätte das ja wirklich nicht sein können.

Was sich nächstes Jahr noch ändern könnte:
- rauchende Rotkreuzler am Nebentisch.  
- kein Gewinn bei der Tombola (Verlierertisch - nur 2 Gewinne auf 6 Leute)   
- Wurstkorb für unser Team mit 2 Vegetarien.   

@ Rune: wenn du die ganze Zeit nach Cook suchst, kann das natürlich nichts werden.

*Und - wie lief's bei den anderen so?*

Thb


----------



## Cook (3. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Vermisstenliste:
> 
> - Cook!? Warst du da? Ich hab weder Plakate am Streckenrand, Graffiti auf der Straße noch Sprechchöre gehört oder gesehen!! (und im Ziel hab' ich dich auch gesucht aber nicht gefunden)



Während ihr euren Gelüsten nachginget, musste im Hause Cook kurzfristig Ordnung geschaffen werden, so dass es mir erst um 1700 gelang aufs Bike zu steigen :-(((...war aber dann auch noch schön ))
Schade, hätte auch gerne mal den Schafschützer und den Donnervogel kennen gelernt.


----------



## Schafschützer (4. Oktober 2004)

Schön wars. Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten: Das war das beste MTB-Rennen, an dem ich jemals teilgenommen habe. War ja auch das erste.


Wirklich interessant waren natürlich vor allem die anderen Teilnehmer. Unglaublich, mit welcher Hingabe sich manche Fahrer schon 1,5 Stunden vor dem Start vorbereitet und aufgewärmt haben. Damit meine ich nichtmal die Profis, die sich mit Rennrädern auf der Rolle warmgefahren haben  . Ichw ar natürlich der Allercoolste und ließ bis zum Start nicht den geringsten Zweifel an meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung aufkommen. 


Doch nun meine Eindrücke des Rennverlauf. Das MTB-Rennen selber war sehr typisch für ein MTB-Rennen. Wenig Straße, viel Bergauf. In der Dusche war es sehr eng.


Leider hatte ich bei der Siegerehrung keine Möglichkeit, mich  gebührend zu bedanken. Das möcht ich hiermit nachholen:

Danke an meine Mama!
Danke an meine Frau!
Danke an meine Kinder!
Danke an mein Auto!
Und Danke an dieses Forum, das es mir ermöglicht diese billigen Witzchen an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.


Dieses Rennen hat mir endlich geholfen meine Leistungsfähigkeit richtig einzuschätzen. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht......



MfG

Schafschützer


@ Thunderbird
Da haben wir wohl am selben Tisch gesessen. (Ich hatte die Nr. 10)


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Oktober 2004)

@ Schafschützer: Mann! Was für ein Zufall! Ich war der mit der Nr 4 und 
3 Stücken Kuchen vor sich.   



			
				Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich interessant waren natürlich vor allem die anderen Teilnehmer. Unglaublich, mit welcher Hingabe sich manche Fahrer schon 1,5 Stunden vor dem Start vorbereitet und aufgewärmt haben. Damit meine ich nichtmal die Profis, die sich mit Rennrädern auf der Rolle warmgefahren haben


Stimmt - die auf den Rollentrainern waren echt lächerlich. 
Von denen hat es glaube ich nicht mal einer unter die ersten 10 geschafft. 
Der Gesamtsieger (DerAlex - auch hier im Forum) ist übrigens von Offenburg 
mit dem Bike angefahren. Hat sich damit allerdings wohl einen neuen Rekord versaut.



			
				Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Rennen hat mir endlich geholfen meine Leistungsfähigkeit richtig einzuschätzen. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht. Ich bin schlecht......


Sieh's positiv - es wird wohl eher aufwärts gehen. 
Das liebe ich so an Bad. P. - man muss vor allem 
seine eigene Zeit vom Vorjahr schlagen.
Außerdem sind Bergrennen halt was für Spezialisten.
Bei einem Marathon kann das ganz anders aussehen.

Gruß,
Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (4. Oktober 2004)

@ Schafschützer

wie gut, dass du es hier nachholen konntest dich zu bedanken (so was finde ich auch sehr wichtig !!!) Bestimmt sind dir beim Schreiben dabei auch ein paar Tränchen geflossen.

Liebe Grüße

Yvoxl


----------



## Rune Roxx (4. Oktober 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Das liebe ich so an Bad. P. - man muss vor allem
> seine eigene Zeit vom Vorjahr schlagen.



Kein Kommentar.


----------



## Schafschützer (4. Oktober 2004)

Da könnten wir ja nächstes Jahr wirklich als MTB-NEWS-TEAM starten. (Natürlich nur wenn Rune und DerAlex mitmachen  )

Das der Sieger von Offenburg mit dem Rad angereist ist, macht die ganze Sache noch schlimmer.

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich an eine Ergebnisliste komme? Auf der Hompage des SV Bad Peterstal ist immernoch die vom Vorjahr.


Schafschützer


----------



## mtbiker1978 (5. Oktober 2004)

...ergebnislisten sind laut telephonat gestern abend mit dem sehr gut aufgelegten helmut räpple (organisator) spätestens am freitag im net. 
ich geb euch recht: es war ein mrodsgutes rennen, perfekt  und locker  organisiert, einfach schön. und das wetter...   
doof war nur, dass ich mich als einer der sich ausgiebig warmfahrenden (nee, nicht auf der rolle...   nur noch relativ weit hinten im block aufstellen konnte - und mir beim startschuss doch glatt einer ins vorderrad gedappt ist, weil der sein klickpedal nicht fand. bis ich mich aufgerappelt hatte war der große zug schon abgefahren (war ja auch am bahnhof...) und ich musste im weiteren verlauf mit schrecken feststellen: tacho funzt net, weil sender verschoben... das ist hart, ganz ohne eigene kontrolle so ein rennen zu bestreiten. trotzdem (oder vielleicht genau deswegen?  ) hab ich neue (persönliche  ) bestleistung erbracht... und jaaaaa, der zielspurt tat höllisch weh... ist aber auch ZU schön, wenn sich vor einem zwei fahrer nicht einig werden, wer jetzt wen den letzten buckel hochziehen soll und man selbst grinsend (so es noch möglich war...) an denen vorbeiziehen kann...  mein selbst gestecktes ziel, unter 35min zu bleiben, hab ich gut unterboten   
fazit: ein schöner saisonausklang...

regenerierende grüße aus FR,

daniel


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Oktober 2004)

Hey mtbiker1978: du warst glaube ich genau eine Sekunde schneller 
als mein kleiner (bzw. jüngerer) Bruder! (0:31:48?) Gute Leistung.   

Das Handicap mit dem riesen Startblock ist wirklich ein Problem.
Da könnten sie wenigstens "Zeitzonen" als Anhaltspunkt einrichten,
damit es sich wenigstens schon mal grob vorsortiert.

Ganz vorne dürfen halt nur die jeweils 3 schnellsten der Vorjahre rein.
Es sei denn, man macht's wie ich, fragt artig und verspricht unter 30
Minuten zu bleiben.  Das ginge bei keinem anderen Rennen.


*Wer nicht bis Freitag auf die Ergebnisse warten will:*
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5055
Wozu gibt's denn Scanner?   

Thb


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Oktober 2004)

Grausam, wenn man letztes Jahr um diese Zeit noch ne Lizenz für 04 lösen wollte... oder wenn Leute, die in der ersten Jahreshälfte 10-15% länger gebraucht haben, auf einmal deutlich vorne liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwälder (6. Oktober 2004)

Die Ergebnissliste sind jetzt online.
http://www.sv-schwarzwald.de/

Gruss Steff


----------



## Schafschützer (6. Oktober 2004)

Platz 170   


Hoffentlich löschen die Mods nicht meinen Account in diesem Forum. Wie hieß nochmal die Ausrede von Ulrich? 


Naja, wenigstens habe ich jetzt die Möglichkeit, mich bei den nächsten 170 Rennen langsam vorzuarbeiten.



MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## mtbiker1978 (8. Oktober 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Hey mtbiker1978: du warst glaube ich genau eine Sekunde schneller
> als mein kleiner (bzw. jüngerer) Bruder! (0:31:48?) Gute Leistung.


 ach, der war das mit dem panischen ausdruck in seinen gequälten augen   , als er hinter sich das zweigängehochschalten hörte? armer kerl...   
 dann muss ich dir aber wohl auch zweithöchsten respekt zollen, ziehe meinen imaginären hut und sage: kompliment, unter 30min - und das deutlich! - wäre mein tod gewesen   
und danke an deinen bruder, dass er artig die strecke freiließ  - hätte er zugemacht, ich hätt´s nicht mehr vorbeigeschafft. das war fair 

ganz lustig fand ich die zwei anderen, die sich von mir im schlussanstieg haben überholen lassen... reiben sich vorher in kleinkleinduellen auf (aus einigermaßen sicherer entfernung nett mitanzusehn  ), um dann keine körner mehr zu haben  ...

in diesem sinne:
happy trails und bis spätestens im nächsten jahr 

daniel


----------

